# AKC name



## jsaenz82 (Jan 15, 2014)

Need help with a AKC name for Kimber. I was thinking of using hunter in hungarian but I wasnt sure. Any thoughts from anyone?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Js - if a breeder you want the name to highlite the linage - if not - make it fun for you - if you breed in the the future - the pedigree is still there !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jsaenz82 (Jan 15, 2014)

I honestly have no idea. We named her Kimber for my husband because that is the name of a pistol and her is a hunter. I'm a little stumped.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

js - 2 things - you have the AKC registered name - then you have the pups call name - not registered - at AKC hunt and field trials the pup is listed with it's AKC name then his call name - PIKE his call name his registered AKC - Omega PIKE ( the last PIKE ) did this 4 personal reasons - in your case - just make it FUN - no STRESS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We have gone from silly to serious in our range of dogs. I was joking when I registered our chocolate lab - we call her Brynne, but I registered her as "Daddy's girl Brynleigh" because she is truly my husband's dog. Our vizsla was named for a combination of reasons - Bristol, because that was the first place we went on vacation to - and that is her call name. We added a bunch of other things that meant something to us before that, and included part of her sire's name because we liked it. 

Now that we are getting more serious about breeding our labs, we've included our last name with our two lab pups. 

It's really a matter of personal preference - just make it meaningful to you.


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Our breeder required that we have the breeder's name as the prefix to whatever AKC name we chose.. 

So he is Reddog Ranch Moose Loki and our last name... it fits him perfectly (his call name is Moose) and I think all dogs need a middle name


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You could do some kind of play on words with pistol, trigger, double-action, live round, or some other gun terminology. It could be as simple as her kennel name or your last name Kimber.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

My wife is frustrated with me because I keep bringing up names she hates...
- Darth Dudley
- Dudley Doopup
- Milk Dudley
- Dauthrackee Dudley
- Siegfried Aloysius Fang
- Insert Name
- Dudley Tables (Geeks will get it)


----------



## vangtt (Feb 27, 2014)

That's good you are thinking ahead. I chose the name Hunter but didn't specify anything else. I received my AKC papers in the mail a few weeks later with the name "Hunter XXX".


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

We had no choice when it came to Dharma's CKC registration. She has the breeders name and then whatever she chose to name her. In this case it turned out to be Southern Comfort.(a name of liquor that is the same colour as Dharma.)


----------

